# Calling honkers



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Ok so went out and bought a decent call to try and learn the basics of calling honkers in hopes of getting decent at it. I just purchased a Foiles straight meat call. But I was wondering about what the best videos/Cd's were that a person can get ahold of for this purpose. I did purchase the Foiles migrators "calling Geese" also any input will be greatly appreciated thanks!!


----------



## FowlBoysInc (Sep 14, 2006)

Check out Scheels,they have the honker talk dvd there,I just saw them the other day.It's a pretty good dvd.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Cabelas has a couple copies of Honker Talk too. That's a great dvd


----------



## viet (Sep 11, 2008)

Check out Bad Grammer. Great step by step DVD


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I second the bad grammer cd.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I really like Bad Grammer, it starts with the fundamentals and goes from there.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Primos also has a good movie on calling. Ducks and geese, single and double reed, and flute and short reed. That movie really worked for me and got me started off.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Try online sometimes they have some good tips. www.callingducks.com thats were I get some new sounds from but thats a little bit more for people who know how to call and are just looking for some new stuff.
Good luck


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

Bad grammer :beer:


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Alright thanks a lot guys for the help I'm going to go check them out! :beer:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

bad grammar isnt bad if you can stand to listen to the guy, he bugs the shiat out of me. "This call should be called *THERE DEAD* cause they are" "I even blow this call after the geese are dead" Scotty has a ego.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

anybody know any good internet sources though? someone should download the vids on youtube. there is a good video on youtube already, if you type in 'how to call geese.'


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The RNT CD series with Kelley Powers is really good IMO. The DVD's mentioned are good, but I always seemed to spend more time practicing in the truck than at home in front of the TV.


----------



## flockstalker (Oct 17, 2008)

the cd that comes with the pit boss call is an ok dvd, that call and dvd is what i started with. it got me goin but it takes a lot of practice. just sit by yourself and practice until you guts and cheeks hurt. try different sounds and calls until you figure em out


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Just Google it you will find a number of websites that can help.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's a decent site that has audio to back up the call instruction.

http://callersforchrist.com/hiscall/ind ... &Itemid=47


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

But I do highly recommend the Bad Grammar DVD. I don't think the guy has as bad of an attitude as most people say, but if you key in on his phrases and don't pay high amounts of attention to his teachings it does get annoying.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't recommend the Honker Talk video, it's realy hard to do the calls he does i'd try the Bad Grammer Video, havn't seen it my self but heard that its pritty good.


----------

